# Kelly Canyon, Idaho



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

*views*

well i am new to this forum.I just gone through site and found that it is something different 
from other site.The stuff included in this site is somewhat typical in nature.Well all i want to say is snowy places deserves to be visited.It`s a kind of tourist place where people come and enjoy over there.
==============================================
raj

Idaho Drug Treatment


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> In my opinion Kelly Canyon is a 6/10.. It's a nice small resort about 30 minutes NE of Idaho Falls, Idaho.. Dual lifts, semi-nice half pipe, good board park, awesome backside, pretty fun x games.. The run crystal cruise would be good for those of you who like backflips and 720s.. Over all, for it's size, Kelly Canyon is great..


Yeah. They need to keep the lift on the left end open more. That is where the actual virgin snow is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

who do you know from here?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> who do you know from here?


From where? I know absolutely no one from rire!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

W/e ririe is just down highway 48 like 7 minutes from rigby


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> W/e ririe is just down highway 48 like 7 minutes from rigby


No like the only person i knew who lived in rire was my teacher, mrs mcaurther when she was a kid


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

do you know jairon peterson?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> do you know jairon peterson?


Jairon as in ryan but he goes by jairon? Heck yeah. and he skis? Dude we ride together all the frekin time. I sorta know jon finn cuz his lil sister is my friend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> Jairon as in ryan but he goes by jairon? Heck yeah. and he skis? Dude we ride together all the frekin time. I sorta know jon finn cuz his lil sister is my friend.


jairon is my cuz man  his step dad is my uncle. what's ur name?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> jairon is my cuz man  his step dad is my uncle. what's ur name?


Its jon clark, but yeah i asked jairon about it.


----------

